
Federal appellate judge: End software patents - HillRat
http://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/judge-mayer-finds-that-section-101-bars-91070/
======
HillRat
The opinion is at [http://www.cafc.uscourts.gov/sites/default/files/opinions-
or...](http://www.cafc.uscourts.gov/sites/default/files/opinions-
orders/15-1769.Opinion.9-28-2016.1.PDF) ; Judge Mayer's concurring opinion
starts on page 27.

